# The 12 Islands of Pakistan



## RayKalm

*Offshore of Balochistan*

Astola Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Malan Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








> Astola Island, also known as Jezira Haft Talar (Urdu: &#1580;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1729; &#1729;&#1601;&#1578; &#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585 or 'Island of the Seven Hills', is a small, uninhabited island in the Arabian Sea in Pakistan's territorial waters, some 25 km south of Pakistan's nearest coastline and 39 km southeast of the Pakistani fishing port of Pasni. Astola is Pakistan's largest offshore island and the only significant offshore island in the northern Arabian Sea. The area is about 4 km2 (0 sq mi). Administratively, the island is part of the Pasni subdistrict of Gwadar District in Balochistan province.
> 
> Offshore volcanic mud island that appears, disappears and reappears.
> 
> 
> Astola Island, also known as Jezira Haft Talar (Urdu: &#1580;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1729; &#1729;&#1601;&#1578; &#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585 or 'Island of the Seven Hills', is a small, uninhabited island in the Arabian Sea in Pakistan's territorial waters, some 25 km south of Pakistan's nearest coastline and 39 km southeast of the Pakistani fishing port of Pasni. Astola is Pakistan's largest offshore island and the only significant offshore island in the northern Arabian Sea. The area is about 4 km2 (0 sq mi). Administratively, the island is part of the Pasni subdistrict of Gwadar District in Balochistan province.




*Offshore of Sindh*

Baba and Bhit Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Urs at Bhit Shah: Sights and sounds - YouTube



> Baba Bhit Island (Urdu: &#1580;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1657; ) is the smallest neighbourhood of Kiamari Town in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. It comprises three small fishing islands which in the centre of the harbour of Karachi. The approximated area of these islands is 4 km² and the population is about 12000. The area is severely neglected by the local and the central government because of its separation from the mainland
> 
> There are several ethnic groups in Kiamari Town including Muhajirs, Sindhis, Punjabis, Kashmiris, Seraikis, Pakhtuns, Balochis, Memons, Bohras Ismailis, etc. Over 99% of the population is Muslim. The population of Kiamari Town is estimated to be nearly one million.
> 
> There is another place named Bhit Shah located in the interior part of province of Sindh, Pakistan. Bhit Shah is the town where the shrine of Shah Abdul Latif Bhittai (1689-1752), the patron saint of Sindh.



Buddo Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








> Buddo Island (Urdu: &#1580;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608 (also known as Dingi) is a small island located in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.



Bundal Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








> Bundal Island (Urdu: &#1580;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1604 (also known as Bundaar) is a small island located in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. Bundal, pronounced Bhandar by local fishermen, is a twin island of Buddo and lies to its West. On Bundal Island the tomb of Muslim sufi Yusuf Shah is located. The annual urs of 'Yusuf Shah' attract thousands of coastal people to the island. The island looked like a city during the urs. Churma and Buddo Islands are also located near Bundal Island. There is a dispute between the provincial government of Sindh and Karachi Port Trust on the ownership rights of 12,000 acres (49 km²) of land in these Islands.
> 
> Controversy that many local NGOs, political parties and even Sindh Government have raised their concerns over the environment damage and the adverse effect on the economy this could have. Also there is unease at a foreign company being sold the island.



http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Makistani_Island&action=edit&redlink=1






Churna Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Charna Island (Also written as Churna ) (Urdu: &#1580;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1729; &#1670;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575 is a small island located in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. It is situated 3.855 nautical miles northwest of a fishing settlement Mubarak Village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarak Village (Mubarak Goth), is located some 60 km from Karachi on Hawks Bay-Mubarak Goth Road. One can see scattered straw huts along and around this road. Many NGOs are working to provide electricity and basic health facilities to the people living in this area. Most of the people living in Mubarak Village are poor and they earn their livelihood through fishing. Small, diesel-engine boats are available for anglers to quench their thirst for sport fishing on fairly low rents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Churna Island is a 4 x 3 square kilometer barren island with no civilian population. Most commonly seen fauna on the island is poisonous sea snake. Churna Island which looks picturesque amid blue waters is mostly used as a firing range by Pakistan Navy.
> 
> It is famous for the marine life around it, which includes barracuda, Narrow-barred Spanish mackerel, cobia, Dorado, Tuna, angel fish, sea urchin, sea fan, oyster, ray fish and rare green turtle. Pakistan Game Fishing Association (PGFA) holds national angling competitions near this island. It is the presence of coral reefs around this island that attracts the number of big game fish around it. However, illegal net sizes used by fishing trawlers are destroying this natural treasure.
> 
> Area surrounding this island is popular for scuba diving because of the presence of widely varied marine life and different kinds of coral reef. Some claim that there are more than 60 types of corals found near Charna waters and many new corals started to flourish after the 2005 tsunami in Indian Ocean[1]. IndusScuba, a PADI certified organization, brings local enthusiasts while foreigners are also often seen clad in diving suits in the nearby Mubarak Village.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## RayKalm

Clifton Oyster Rocks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Clifton Oyster Rocks are a series of islets located off the coast of the Clifton neighbourhood of Karachi, Pakistan. The islands were under the control of the Pakistani Navy until 2006, when the Karachi city government decided to include the island as part of its plans to renovate the city. As part of these plans, the Port Fountain was constructed at the base of the northern island. It shoots water up to 620 feet in the air, and is the second-tallest fountain in the world








Khiprianwala Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Khiprianwala Island is a small island located in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.








Manora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Island of Pakistan








http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Salahabad_Island&action=edit&redlink=1






http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pJa9nNJHLVc/Tlhwp5dOnVI/AAAAAAAAAEE/H7xEN6k9bdQ/s1600/P8030004.JPG








> Shams Pir is an island located within the Karachi Fish Harbour, close to Sandspit Beach and Mauripur.



*Other Off Shore Islands of Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## King Solomon

*Beautiful... didn't know pakistan had islands too...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

I need to set up shop in one of those islands. I love Islands....


----------



## VelocuR

Please show us the map, I don't know where the islands. Maybe many Pakistanis are unaware of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

we need to make our own islands like Dubai


----------



## KingMamba

I needa buy one of these lol.


----------



## SamranAli

i am always curious to know about islands in Pakistan love them a lot.


----------



## Hulk

RayKalm said:


> *Offshore of Balochistan*
> 
> Astola Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malan Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Offshore of Sindh*
> 
> Baba and Bhit Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Urs at Bhit Shah: Sights and sounds - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Buddo Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bundal Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Makistani_Island&action=edit&redlink=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Churna Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Nice pictures, thanks for the information.


----------



## Avisheik

Pakistan's island are like the islands off northern mexican coast, no much trees growing on it.


----------



## Omar1984

Astola Island is Pakistan's largest island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Astola Island

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Omar1984

Astola Island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful thread thankyou ... btw with the right leader ship Pakistan needs to invest ,invest and invest in these islands to make them tourest spots they are beautyful Pakistan will gain alot by it not by them just sitting them catching birds.


----------



## Nishan_101

I think PN should place a proper Chinese made Air and Surface defence system there ASAP!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

actually its a good thing that no investment has reached these islands . or their idyllic beauty would be marred by concrete structures.



Nishan_101 said:


> I think PN should place a proper Chinese made Air and Surface defence system there ASAP!!!



are they under danger? are they disputed? if not then why the need for SAM s ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

very beautiful, and it's a news for me.


----------



## RayKalm

I would ask a moderator to sticky this as not many Pakistanis and people from other countries know about this.


----------



## Omar1984

Astola Island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniandProud

Mods should sticcky this!


----------



## ThunderCat

Rusty said:


> we need to make our own islands like Dubai


 
No we don't need to disturb the remaining natural habitat in our country. Already we have destroyed much of our country's rich natural habitat and resources by overpopulation must we do anymore damage?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI

TOPGUN said:


> Beautyful thread thankyou ... btw with the right leader ship Pakistan needs to invest ,invest and invest in these islands to make them tourest spots they are beautyful Pakistan will gain alot by it not by them just sitting them catching birds.



i think they are too small sir to accommodate all the tourist facilities


----------



## pak-marine

i will add *Manora Island* to the list ..


----------



## Navyaetor

Sir their were two disputed Islands between Pakistan and India. Would you please be kind enough to educate me on them...


----------



## aks18

need some international resorts in these islands awesome we do have dolphins comes near the coast at blochistan side gwadar 



HANI said:


> i think they are too small sir to accommodate all the tourist facilities




*The island is approximately 6.7 km in length with a maximum width of 2.3 km. Its highest point is 246 feet above sea level.*

if a few kanals of 5 star hotel can accomodate thousand of people then why cant such huge island facilitate the tourists along rest of islands ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

pak-marine said:


> i will add *Manora Island* to the list ..



manora Island WAS A island, then it was connected to main land by artificial strip of land which is now called sandspit beach.






here you can see that long strip of land which was artificially created to join the Manora Island, And now Manora island can be reached by road through sandspit beach.


----------



## neehar

i never knew that pakistan has islands too..they are beautiful


----------



## A.Rafay

The new island.


----------



## Panther 57

aks18 said:


> need some international resorts in these islands awesome we do have dolphins comes near the coast at blochistan side gwadar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The island is approximately 6.7 km in length with a maximum width of 2.3 km. Its highest point is 246 feet above sea level.*
> 
> if a few kanals of 5 star hotel can accomodate thousand of people then why cant such huge island facilitate the tourists along rest of islands ??



Anda Islands can make a good boutique restaurant as well.


----------



## xyxmt

Mamba said:


> I needa buy one of these lol.



goto BC NS or New Foundland, you can buy one for as low as 80000 CAD the last i checked


----------



## iam not greek

Aren't these islands too small for habitation or for tourism?? why would tourists go to such Islands when they have other better options


----------



## Nishan_101

A.Rafay said:


> The new island.



Heard last night that the Indian plate made it to come out of sea and now many earthquakes are planned to hit Pakistan in near future and all over too...


----------



## RayKalm

A new Island to add to the list.


----------



## Mugwop

We need to colonize some of these Islands.


----------



## PakistaniandProud

Beautiful.

Request to mods: Please move this to Pakistani Tourism.


----------



## MafiaMarwat

we have very few islands...


----------



## Meengla

The only islands worth consideration for tourism and development are Buddo and Bandal (spellings?) off DHA Phase 8 Karachi--and a perhaps a few more toward the border with India ( I wrote about Keti Bandar in a separate thread). The rest should be left as such-- sanctuaries for wildlife. And even Buddo and Bandal are better left off on their own unless stringent environmental provisions are made--I hope Mr. Malik Riaz's plans for his 'Island City' are mindful of that.

In short, the islands of Pakistan are unfortunately not what you would think of islands as some relatively distant yet reachable places with peace and safety and with amenable climate/greenery.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Nihonjin1051 

And here is the newest addition .. This lil fella popped up after the earthquake last year:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayKalm

TOPGUN said:


> Beautyful thread thankyou ... btw with the right leader ship Pakistan needs to invest ,invest and invest in these islands to make them tourest spots they are beautyful Pakistan will gain alot by it not by them just sitting them catching birds.


And what do you know. With Imran Khan's leadership exxon mobile is looking for gas on some of these islands.


----------



## TOPGUN

RayKalm said:


> And what do you know. With Imran Khan's leadership exxon mobile is looking for gas on some of these islands.



Yes some not all key point !!


----------



## denel

Good, I must plan for an IOTA operation on these islands, I dont think it has been done. IOTA - Island On The Air - in amateur radio; groups will go and mount an expedition to many islands across the world. Each island has an IOTA number given to it.


----------

